# Who is your favorite wildlife artist?



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

There are a lot of them out there, just curious who you all like the best.

For me, Redlin's Older Prints are tough to beat but Les Kouba also has some really good ones as well.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Bruce Miller or Gary Moss - Both of these guys have great duck and pheasent prints out on the market.

I have a few of these and I am running out of room. :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Terry Redlin. BIIIIIIG gap after him. I like Michael Sieve, he lives 30 minutes away and does a lot of work from around the area. David Maass is good too.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Terry Redlin all the way here...


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Russ Duerksen is well known from SD.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Micheal Sieve. His whitetails are way ahead of anyone else. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I agree with most, sieve has some very nice prints. However, Redlin has proven time and time again to be at the top. Far and away in my opinion.


----------



## rudabaux (Dec 3, 2004)

I gotta say Les Kouba. His ice fishing prints are awesome! Maybe the only way I feel this way is because you don't see too many ice fishing prints....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Duerkson and Redlins at my house!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I like some stuff by Jim Hansel (sp?).


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Terry Redlin all the way. Just looking at any of his prints gives you a warm feeling in your gut, oh wait maybe that's just gas.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Kouba and Chet Reneson watercolors.

IMO, Redlin had one good sunset painting which he turned in to about 150 different prints. But I still have 4-5 of his prints on my walls.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Charles Russel. I love the cowboy/mountian man paintings he did.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Anyone that doesn't say Redlin does not truly understand the finer points of painting and outdoor prints.
Hands down the greatest now and probably that there ever will be.
The aesthetics and mood of his prints just sometimes blows me away.

cootkiller


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

The detail Redlin shows off to me is incredible. Right down to a box of shells resting on the running board of an old pickup. I look at the "Migration Days" print I have of his and every time I take time to gaze at it I find something new in it. Definately one of his trademark skills.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I would have to go with Les Kouba, have about 8 of em in the house.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I like both Redlin,and Kouba.The paintings are set in a different era with the old pickups and other items from our granfathers time.Are you getting a print D&B?


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Art LaMay is good too. I have "Teal Time". For some reason, it really appeals to the women who see it.


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

Les Kouba and Jim Killen for me.

i like Killen's that's my dog paintings, own 2 myself.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Les Kouba and Chet Reneson are my favorites but I also like Redlin.


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

For me I really enjoy Larry Zach's pictures. But I think alot of it has to do with where you are from. Redlin does alot of Dakota's/pothole/fall migration settings that most of you are familiar with. I do like them also. Zach, from Ankeny, IA does alot of the Iowa/farm stead/ deer and turkey settings. Things that a midwesterner usually sees. It's a familiar, yet idealized, view of what we are use to seeing.

I also love Rosemary Millets Pheasant Forever print of the year because of the vibrant colors (you can buy the original from Wild Wings for $7200) and some of Bateman's prints are absolutely incredible in their detail.

IaHunter


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

David Mass, Millete, Sieve. '

I don't like alot of people, buildings, etc, just wildlife. Redlin has too much of all. They are nice, just not my stlyle. If you are ever in Watertown, SD his musuem is there and it is free. You would never believe how many paintings he has down.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Another artist that I didn't mention earlier is Joshua Spies, his is a younger artist from SD. The realism and his attention to detail is really amazing.

http://www.joshuaspies.com/front.html


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I checked out Spies' link. I like this turkey print of his and will look for it at our NWTF banquet in march.
:beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I like the acrylic paintings vs. the oil paintings.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Terry Redlin and Carl MeLichar


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Jack Frost


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Vincent Van Goh and Leonardo Da Vinci are amongst my favorites. I despise acrylic and oil paints and like nothing more than a beautiful blob of crayola watercolor paints.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Since I grew up in Watertown and spent my entire time in high school enrolled in every art class I could fit in, and have met Redlin, John Wilson, and Josh Spies, I guess I am kinda partial to their work. I would have to say though, that the realism in Spies' work is fantastic. His painting of the rooster coming out of the cattails is spectacular. I picked up a canvas print of Capital Reflections and it looks great. I love his morning mist series as well. Love his work.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Les Kouba, David Maass, and Mark Andersen are among my favorites. I have a couple older signed prints of Mark's, one is 10 out of 30...I wonder if it's worth more now that he's a federal duck stamp winner? 

This is one of my favorite Maass prints...


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

Dick,

Jack Frost! You should be ashamed of yourself, that was too easy!   :lol: :lol:


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

terry redlin then Russ Duerksen


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Art LaMay, Lee LeBlanc and David Maass... :beer:


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Have always liked Kouba. For stamp style prints I like Sherrie Russell Meline.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Redlin for me. I can stare at them for a long time and wish I could have been there in those days. Simple times compared to ours now.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Good point curty, I like to imagine myself back then too, like a good western. His themes set him apart.


----------

